# Stoßtrupp Orgrimmar stellt sich vor auf PVE Razorfen WoW Classic



## Bängaboo (26. August 2019)

SERVER RAZORFEN!!!!

>>Stoßtrupp Orgrimmar<< Ruft dich,


Der Krieg zieht auf,
die Kriegstrommeln Ogrimmar´s ertönen, also schärft eure Klingen, zieht die Termiten aus eurem Stab
und schon stellen wir uns gemeinsam dem Kampf.
Zusammen stellen wir uns den Herausforderungen egal ob beim gemeinsamen leveln in Kalimdor, den Östlichen Königreich
oder aber auch bei kleinen Scharmützeln in Tarrens Mühle sowie Crossroads oder wo auch immer wir gebraucht werden



Wir stellen uns dem Kampf im Arathibecken als auch dem Alteractal ,
gegen bösartige Bossgegner wie Nefarian, seiner Schwester Onyxia und Co.

Unsere Suche richtet sich an alle, egal ob du ein Stubenhocker bist und täglich viele stunden daddelst oder nur ein bis zweimal
pro Woche zeit hast.

Seit 2004 sind wir alle älter geworden und so braucht auch die tapferste Kriegerprinzessin ihren Freiraum nach harter Arbeit und
so muss sich auch der größte Krieger um seinen Nachwuchs kümmern .
Ob wir raiden hängt von der Gemeinschaft ab, daher gibt es noch keine Zeiten

Alle sind herzlich willkommen auch die nicht raiden möchten / können oder das Spiel lediglich spielen um mal entspannt abzuschalten
und kurz in Dungeons möchten.
Was >>Stoßtrupp Orgrimmar<< bietet !!

-viele Jahre Erfahrung in diversen MMO´s, was wohl inzwischen auf die meisten zu trifft und auch Classic Erfahrung
-wir wollen ein gemütliches, freundschaftliches Verhältnis zueinander aufbauen
-in erster Linie bist du bei uns ein Mensch und keine Nummer
-wir brauchen keine 200 Mitglieder um spaß zu haben
-wir besitzen wie die meisten hier einen  Discord Server
-Hilfestellung beim leveln, questen und farmen
-wir streben keine First Kills an, bei uns ist es entspannt und realistisch
-aber wir besitzen auch den nötigen ernst um den gesammten Content zu erleben
-gemeinsame Abende im Discord , zusammen lachen und questen
Was >>Stoßtrupp Orgrimmar<< sucht !!

-wir suchen Spieler die Spaß am Game haben
-Spieler die Interesse haben den gesammten  Content  mal zu erleben
-du solltest mindestens 18 Jahre alt
-ein Mikro besitzen und auch bereit sein es zu benutzen

https://discord.gg/Rs4FnMX für ein persönliches Gespräch


----------

